# Bream fishing 1-31-15



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I only fished for about 2 hours today bream fishing was pretty poor. I only caught 5 or 6 keepers , there were a lot of little dinky bream biting today. I did catch a fresh water redfish. Lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice, bowfin are always a blast!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice spot on the grennel!!! hahaha


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Jason said:


> Nice spot on the grennel!!! hahaha


cotton fish, mudfish, bowfin, grennel. They will tear up a rapala lure.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Donut slayer said:


> cotton fish, mudfish, bowfin, grennel. They will tear up a rapala lure.


 I found out years ago that they can tear up your finger too.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I always thought they were born angry and then their disposition deteriorated. Fun to catch and usually cooperative.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

PompStomp said:


> Are you positive that you did not catch a"spotted" mountain rainbow trout"?


 Though easily confused with the spotted mountain rainbow trout, I'm certain that this is a fresh water redfish. I counted the anal fins and did a gill count to confirm.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pcolapaddler said:


> I always thought they were born angry and then their disposition deteriorated. Fun to catch and usually cooperative.


Maybe like an alligator!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Though easily confused with the spotted mountain rainbow trout, I'm certain that this is a fresh water redfish. I counted the anal fins and did a gill count to confirm.  :thumbup:


Haha. You said anal


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Haha. You said anal


 Bawhahaha ! I made you say it too !


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

how do you cook it if you don't know what it is ?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When in doubt fry it ! But I really do know what it is and I didn't want to eat it . " Cotton fish"


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

It's a "choupique" (shoe pick) here in Louisiana !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Recipes*

This site will tell you all about these critters and how to cook them.

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/recipes.html


----------

